# How To Get These Looks!



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 6, 2008)

HEY THIS IS ACTUALLY MY FIRST POST HERE! YAY ME! MY HAIR IS CURLY BUT I STRAIGHTEN IT. AND I WANTED A SORT OF WAVY LOOK. DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET SOMETHING LIKE THIS? I WANT TO DO MY HAIR LIKE THIS FOR MY BABY SHOWER! I KNOW ITS NOT A HUGE EVENT TO SOME PEOPLE BUT I WANT TO BE ABLE TO SHOW MY BABY ONE DAY THAT I LOOKED NICE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





style number 1
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u.../soh00d022.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u.../soh00d021.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u.../soh00d015.jpg

style number 2

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture263.jpg

style number 3

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...eruka702/y.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...uka702/8-5.jpg

this one looks a bit too complicated..

*http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...ka702/16-2.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...ruka702/55.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...ruka702/19.jpg

*for sum reason this one looks do-able if only i knew how..

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...ruka702/88.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...ruka702/41.jpg

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...ruka702/38.jpg


*hopefully these links work. anyone please help!!!! or if you know anywhere that i can see a tutorial..
*


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 7, 2008)

ugh! still no replies?



​


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 7, 2008)

Style 1-there is a curling iron called the "waver," and you will be able to make this wavy look with it.  You will be able to control how tight you want the waves.
Style 2 and the bottom one on number 3-use a curling iron.  Make sure to do small sections and twist them around your curling iron.  Will be time consuming.
For the last one-use the waver once again only on the top part of your hair.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 7, 2008)

thank you so much! do you know where i will be able to purchase this "waver"? maybe at a target or online store? or maybe even ebay? well once again thank you! your great


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 7, 2008)

Sure!  My friend just bought one at Walgreens, so I'm sure they would have one at Target.  Also, you can buy one on Ebay too


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Im sure you could find it at Target, also BedHead makes a good one too.  Also, this might help, but im not sure...
YouTube - how to: curly hair, ringlet curls


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Styles 1 and 5 can be achieved with a 3 barrel waver. A good tutorial can be found here
http://www.ukhairdressers.com/diy/tr...aver/index.asp

Style 2 can be done with a 1 inch curling iron (you can find videos on YouTube)

Styles 3 and 4 can be done with a smaller curling iron and using hairspray on the hair before wrapping it around the iron. (again check YouTube for tutorials)

flat iron your bangs, and if you want the look with the flipped up bangs, use your curling iron for that, too.

It seems like she focuses on tighter, clean curls on the top of her hair and lets the bottom stay kinda frizzy with the ends straight.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 8, 2008)

get a wide barrel spring iron like 1-1/2 or 2 inches wide and instead of spiral curling your hair just wrap it around the width of the iron and kinda hold it to the iron for a couple seconds. Do this section by section for the whole head being careful not to take pieces that are too big to wrap around the iron bcus they wn't wave since the heat won't distribute evenly.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 8, 2008)

i want to say thank you to all who replied! now i have a couple of new hairstyles!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 21, 2008)

STYLE FIVE:

I looks like she has a pomp/pouf (idk the proper term) towards the crown of her head.

YouTube - Ponytail Retro Look? Pouf By watching that video you'll learn how to do something like it.

After that, I assume she took some of the top layers that were left down and curled them with a triple barrel curling iron. Part your bangs to one side and voila!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 14, 2008)

ugh..i suck at this..i tried everything and im just impossible! i need someone to show me PERSONALLY! aha but thank you to everyone


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



uhmm, I don't know if this is weird, but could you ask the person in the photos?


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 14, 2008)

i actually got these pictures on a girls myspace and turns out this girl has a whole lot of fakes! So i don't know where the real girl is! lol


----------

